# Atlanta 36.2 moving to BOUNCE



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Bounce, the first digital network targeting African-Americans is coming to Atlanta's WATL as of September 26th. 
There is some conflicting information as to if WATL will be adding a .3 for Bounce or dropping WXIA's Weather Information Channel from the .2 position in favor of Bounce. 

Bounce has yet to announce a program schedule but have indicated that they have acquired program content from NBC-Universal and Sony including shows such as Soul Train and Judge Hatchet.


----------

